# Latakia taste??



## Hendu3270 (Jan 23, 2009)

Could someone give it their best try at describing the taste/aroma of latakia? I've read about some folks that really don't like the taste at all, so I'm assuming it's pretty pronounced. I've been thinking of ordering a tin but would like to have an idea first. Thanks!

Oh and if you enjoy tobaccos with latakia, any input on a good one to try would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## BigKev77 (Feb 16, 2008)

Campfire, leathery, peaty goodness. For me though a little goes a long way. I might have a couple bowles a month of my favorite english Squadron Leader.


----------



## sounds7 (Mar 25, 2009)

Hendu3270 said:


> Could someone give it their best try at describing the taste/aroma of latakia? I've read about some folks that really don't like the taste at all, so I'm assuming it's pretty pronounced. I've been thinking of ordering a tin but would like to have an idea first. Thanks!
> 
> Oh and if you enjoy tobaccos with latakia, any input on a good one to try would be greatly appreciated.


Depends on which Latakia you are talking about.
Cyprian- Camp fire taste
Syrian - Leathery taste

They are very different in Character but are usually used the same way in a blend.


----------



## Lord Wigglybottom (Sep 19, 2008)

Thusfar the latakia taste is my favorite pipe taste. My experience with it is limited to Penzance and Commonwealth however, so I cannot speak in such general terms as the more seasoned pipe smokers.

My best description of Commonwealth is that it tastes like a very savoury smoked meat. The smell that sticks to me is less than desirable so for the sake of those around me I don't smoke it often and shower/brush afterwards. It was the first tobacco that I actually had to sip. Tiny, tiny puffs because the taste was so strong for me - from the first puff, it was like it simply wasn't an option to smoke it any other way.

Penzance is a bit milder on the smoked meat taste but has the barest hint of sweetness, and the smell it leaves behind is more like a campfire. Larger sips can be taken with this, but I find if I draw too much the taste sours extremely quickly.

Both of these tobaccos I would highly recommend (I think Commonwealth is by Samuel Gawith, but not sure - it was sent to me as a sample) - Penzance if you don't really want a kick in the tastebuds, and Commonwealth if you fancy a stronger-tasting blend (at least for my own newbie experience).

Hope this helped


----------



## Alpedhuez55 (Dec 16, 2005)

My favorite Latakia is Northwoods from Boswell. CAO Old Ironsides and C&D DaVinci are great as well.


----------



## RJpuffs (Jan 27, 2008)

To me, latakia tastes like salted fish. Yuck! I hate it :boohoo:


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

If you want a blend with a fairly pronounced Latakia taste, I'd suggest Frog Morton. I have an open tin in front of me & I would describe the smell as a sweet campfire. I LOVE the smell of Latakia. 

I also really enjoy Balken Supreme by Peter Stokkebye.


----------



## viking12344 (Apr 25, 2009)

The first time I smelled Latakia it was...umm, well this may sound gross but it smelled like vomit. My wife immediately said the same thing and ran out of the garage. It has grown on me lately but its for sure an aquired taste at least in my case.
I am liking it so much lately that tonight I picked up a tin of Penzance and that is probably the best latakia flavoring I have tried yet. Pipes and cigars sells their own blend, Armada, and that is quite good to. It smells like a campfire.


----------



## Requiem (Dec 6, 2008)

sounds7 said:


> Depends on which Latakia you are talking about.
> Cyprian- Camp fire taste
> Syrian - Leathery taste
> 
> They are very different in Character but are usually used the same way in a blend.


That's it.


----------



## SmokinJohnny (Jan 21, 2009)

Yes, there are different latakias with different tastes but they all seem to taste meaty with some sweetness in a few. Some make my mouth feel as though I ate a hearty meal. Favorites here are Mississippi Mud, SPC Plum Pudding, Penzance, Bill Bailey's Balkan Blend, and Old Ironsides.


----------



## Zeabed (Apr 23, 2009)

commonsenseman said:


> [...] I also really enjoy Balkan Supreme by Peter Stokkebye.


:thumb: A first rate blend indeed; I put it up there with Penzance and SPC Plum Pudding. Yummers!


----------



## sounds7 (Mar 25, 2009)

As far as favorites go i'll stick with what's available because there are some very good ones from G.L.Pease , Sobranie and Dunhill that are not with us any more. Available Latakia
Cyprian- Esoterica Tobaciana Margate, G.L. Pease Westminster, Compton's of Gashiels Macedonian and York mixtures
Syrian- Slim pickings so I'll go with two I know- Brebbia preludio, Solani 779 Golden Label. Mostly I mix my own Syrian blend and i would be glad to email you the recipe.


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

sounds7 said:


> As far as favorites go i'll stick with what's available because there are some very good ones from Pease , Sobranie and Dunhill that are not with us any more. Available Latakia
> Cyprian- Esoterica Tobaciana Margate, G.L. Pease Westminster, Compton's of Gashiels Macedonian and York mixtures
> Syrian- Slim pickings so I'll go with two I know- Brebbia preludio, Solani 779 Golden Label. Mostly I mix my own Syrian blend and i would be glad to email you the recipe.


I'm interested in the recipe!


----------



## sounds7 (Mar 25, 2009)

commonsenseman said:


> I'm interested in the recipe!


Wellauer's Syrian Latakia (or Mcconnells full syrian Latakia ) 35%
McCrannie's Red Ribbon 15% (I suppose McClellands Red cake will do but I prefer the Red Ribbon)
Samuel Gawith Full Virginia Flake 15% (may add a bit more if you like more zing)
McClelland Oriental Blending Tobacco 15% 
Pipeworks and Wilke Bulk Yenidje 15% (or McClellands Yenendje)
Pipeworks and Wilke bulk black cavendish.5% (May substitute any *unflavored* black Cavendish of good quality)

optional extra- sprinkle very modest amount of Deer tongue- treat it like salt on food. You don't want to over salt

Mix ingredients into a crock pot and *lightly* moisten the tobacco with distilled water. put setting on high and close the lid. stir every 5 minutes or so for up to 30 minutes. let cool and place in an air tight container for aging. 2-3 months of aging will be enough. But you may want to keep some aside to try right away.


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

Thanks sounds! I think I'll try it!


----------



## sounds7 (Mar 25, 2009)

commonsenseman said:


> Thanks sounds! I think I'll try it!


Enjoy!

Syrian is my favorite cool weather smoke. A Little heavy this time of year in the extreme southern states but once that cooler air hits I'm ready for it.


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

sounds7 said:


> Enjoy!
> 
> Syrian is my favorite cool weather smoke. A Little heavy this time of year in the extreme southern states but once that cooler air hits I'm ready for it.


Should be good on a cool summer night up here in MN then!


----------



## sounds7 (Mar 25, 2009)

commonsenseman said:


> Should be good on a cool summer night up here in MN then!


You Bet


----------



## frankluke (Dec 28, 2006)

I think it kind of tastes like well done lamb. how's that for weird? anybody else think this?


----------



## LightsOut (Mar 7, 2009)

Latakia is great. Tough to describe but here are some that come to mine.

Smoked anchioves.
Hot pencil eraser.
Musty burned rubber.

Sounds nasty, but smells and tastes great.


----------



## RJpuffs (Jan 27, 2008)

LightsOut said:


> Latakia is great. Tough to describe but here are some that come to mine.
> 
> Smoked anchioves.
> Hot pencil eraser.
> ...


Nasty about covers it :heh:
Glad I'm not the only one who things it tastes like fish!


----------



## Hendu3270 (Jan 23, 2009)

Thanks for the posts guys. I think I'm gonna try some out. Now just gotta figure which I should order. Ahh decisions decisions. lol


----------

